# Great work a hole.



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

What the frankenberry cereal is going on there?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> What the frankenberry cereal is going on there?



Looks like a boiler on cinder blocks. The flu seems to be off grade and the water lines are not very neat.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

A landlord trying to save $$$. I didn't take pics of his other house. It had a 3/4 pex line kinked so bad water would not pass threw it.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

The shoestring holding up the supply line is great. :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

People who do work like this literally need to be BEOTCH SLAPPED! It's dicks like these that throw rediculously cheap prices and take away work from professionals.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Stop taking pictures of my side jobs


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like the walls match the ugly boiler install --- MOLD...RUN  just kidding


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Guess where that boiler came from? That Slant Fin junk is sold at Home Cheapo where I'm at.. 

Slant Fin was a junk product before the depot raped it down to their acceptable level of cheapness (like they always do)

Every time I see or think of home depot I really think "Professional"


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

It is very sad someone put that in and thought it was good . That is some really poor craftsmanship : vent pitched down what pipe hanger ?? all junk!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> It is very sad someone put that in and thought it was good . That is some really poor craftsmanship :* vent pitched down* what pipe hanger ?? all junk!!!











Yeah I saw that vent connector as well.

By the way John, glad things are working out for you brother.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yeah I saw that vent connector as well. By the way John, glad things are working out for you brother.


Thanks we are busy especially when it's below zero


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

You didn't have to call me an a hole that was really uncalled for.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't see what the fuss is about the vent...it looks like its got 2% slope to allow condensation to drain away from the unit right?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I don't see what the fuss is about the vent...it looks like its got 2% slope to allow condensation to drain away from the unit right?


No, away from the unit to where? Not the way it's done. Where does the condensation go if it goes away from the unit?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

He's kidding dude. Lol


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> He's kidding dude. Lol


I hope so, if so he got me.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

It looks like the boiler piping out dates that boiler. Some scumbag just cut out the old boiler and slid it in place of whatever was there before. And yeah we laugh at slantfin around here too. What a mess. That's the guy that beat my $7500 boiler install bid, by $3000 and got the job. People get what they pay for no doubt. I bet he set up the burner with a combustion analyzer too. Those are the installs I find with the air band and shutter wide open, because thats efficient right?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I don't see what the fuss is about the vent...it looks like its got 2% slope to allow condensation to drain away from the unit right?


LoL. Yeah this guy thought he was installing a 95% gas fired unit....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> I hope so, if so he got me.


Hahahaha! Of course I'm kidding bro! If I believed that I'd beotch slap myself, but it got you wonderin' huh:whistling2:


----------

